# Your brand of crazy....



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

C'mon, why are you weird?

I gotta million reasons, but here's the first:

For some reason, when I change lanes at the same time as someone else, I absolutely have to whisper to myself, "zoom, zoom". 

I hate it, but I gotta do it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Seriously? You're all sane? You don't need to tap a hockey net 10 times before you start playing? 

I don't believe it. You guys must be crazier than I thought.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I can't go shopping with my wife. Not groceries, not to the mall, nothing. Sometimes I do out of necessity, as she doesn't drive, but I get very fidgety, stressed out, and angry. Which is totally not who I am, I'm generally a very easy going guy with a very very high boiling point. I don't know why, though part of is is that she's somewhat indecisive whereas if I go shopping I am usually on a specifically targetted mission and like to get in and out.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Seriously? You're all sane? You don't need to tap a hockey net 10 times before you start playing?
> 
> *I don't believe it. You guys must be crazier than I thought.*


I'm still thinking. We are so made, that we can only derive intense enjoyment from a contrast and only very little from a state of things. sf


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I never take the first slice of bread in the bag--unless it's the only piece left.
I always grab the 2nd piece, 3rd, etc...

yeah, I'm a maniac.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

zontar said:


> I never take the first slice of bread in the bag--unless it's the only piece left.
> I always grab the 2nd piece, 3rd, etc...
> 
> yeah, I'm a maniac.


I do the exact same thing.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'm not sure I've ever used a microwave for a complete "minute" - I'll put stuff in for 55 seconds, or 64 seconds, but never 60 seconds.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

fretboard said:


> I'm not sure I've ever used a microwave for a complete "minute" - I'll put stuff in for 55 seconds, or 64 seconds, but never 60 seconds.


Now, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There is always a song playing in my head. Not stuck on just 1 song (that would be truely crazy), but always *a* song. People talking can cause the song to change whenever they happen upon some phrase that matches something from my internal data-base of music........off it goes like a random shuffle. Or I can get stuck on a song at times, sometimes for a day or more it will be playing in my head and I'll be humming or singing along with it constantly. Some work themselves into great cover versions, some just anoy me. (and the wife ) 
How's that for crazy?

And speaking of crazy, I've got this killer cover version of Adel's "Someone like you" dying to bust out somewhere..........but where could a man sing a song like that execpt while doing a gig at [email protected] bar?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I do do many things that are in this thread. I just didn't know how crazy they were till I saw them in text lol. I wonder if you can be a musician and not be a little crazy?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice try. I'm NOT going back to the home.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Mooh said:


> Nice try. I'm NOT going back to the home. Peace, Mooh.


Aah, it was worth a shot.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Nice try. I'm NOT going back to the home.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Mooh...we all miss you here at the home.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> There is always a song playing in my head...


Ever since I can remember there has been music playing in my head pretty much constantly. It's a curse when the last thing you heard was the "Mini Wheats Song" and a blessing when Jimi invades your brain. Who needs an iPod???


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I may be crazy and weird but I'm not superstitious. The only thing I can think of is I like my shirts tucked in, not hanging out. Is that weird? I just think it looks better.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

keto said:


> I can't go shopping with my wife. Not groceries, not to the mall, nothing. Sometimes I do out of necessity, as she doesn't drive, but I get very fidgety, stressed out, and angry. Which is totally not who I am, I'm generally a very easy going guy with a very very high boiling point. I don't know why, though part of is is that she's somewhat indecisive whereas if I go shopping I am usually on a specifically targetted mission and like to get in and out.


My wife wont take me grocery shopping because the total is $20 - $50 more if I'm with her :smiley-faces-75:

Mark


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, I may be crazy and weird but I'm not superstitious. The only thing I can think of is I like my shirts tucked in, not hanging out. Is that weird? I just think it looks better.


It does look better.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if i scratch my butt, i absolutely have to smell my fingers. i cant not do it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I also feel compelled to check the door knob after I lock the door. I turn the key, I hear a solid click as the bolt engages, but I HAVE to turn the knob to make sure it's secure. I always do the same with car doors as well - one last pull on the handle just to be sure...


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

torndownunit said:


> I do do many things that are in this thread. I just didn't know how crazy they were till I saw them in text lol. I wonder if you can be a musician and not be a little crazy?


Yeah, this! I think we all do crazy things and just don't know it. 

I need at least three ice cubes in any cold drink -- except milk, that taints it. Oh and absolutely no mixed drinks. And there's no way I can eat just one Reese's pb cup.

Oh and when my Ottawa Valley grandpa answers the phone, I have to imitate the way he say, "Hullo?" Only in the Valley!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

elliottmoose said:


> Yeah, this! I think we all do crazy things and just don't know it.
> 
> I need at least three ice cubes in any cold drink -- except milk, that taints it. Oh and absolutely no mixed drinks. And there's no way I can eat just one Reese's pb cup.
> 
> ...


Isn't their accent very similar to that of Newfoundlanders?


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> Isn't their accent very similar to that of Newfoundlanders?


Okay, I didn't want to be 'that guy,' but YES! I tried explaining it to people on the west coast and they wouldn't believe me.

Maybe it's another brand of crazy. I'm from 'The Valley' but It's something you have to experience. I wish there were YouTube videos of Ottawa Valley folk when they really get going...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Elevators! when I'm get on one I stand there like a stiff prick in front of a whore house. Then when the door opens I just seem to go limp and slink away.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Why am I weird? 'Cause it beats all hell out of being normal. And the wife doesn't like me to go grocery shopping when I'm hungry. A $30 grocery bill ends up costing about $200 or so. Eg...you want something for dinner? Ok' steak. And then you need baked potatoes, with butter, bacon, chives and sour cream...and mushrooms stuffed with brie and crab....and asparagus and garlic French bread and fresh vegetables and desert and......but no salad. Weird, right?


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Electraglide said:


> Why am I weird? 'Cause it beats all hell out of being normal. And the wife doesn't like me to go grocery shopping when I'm hungry. A $30 grocery bill ends up costing about $200 or so. Eg...you want something for dinner? Ok' steak. And then you need baked potatoes, with butter, bacon, chives and sour cream...and mushrooms stuffed with brie and crab....and asparagus and garlic French bread and fresh vegetables and desert and......but no salad. Weird, right?


Amen! Preach the Food News brotha! Okay now I need a meal of satisfying calibre -- at 3:00am. Or maybe just a microwave burrito...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

pfffft who you tellin? i spend at least $200/wk at the grocery store. i was amazed how cheap things got when we didn't have the kids for 2 weeks. the wife and i got by way under $100/wk


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to have a slight OCD as a child. I counted every step on a stair case. I knew after the 10th time I did it that there was 13 stairs to the basement in the house but I still did it for the next 14 years. I would also not step in a crack on the side walk. After I left home I decided I hate doing that little crap cause it just bugged me so I decided to quit and I did over the next few years.

I shiver when I pee. 10% of males do that.
I react terribly to the modern cavity fillings. Supposedly 10% of people do but very few dentists do the old style.
I write right handed but play guitar left handed.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

elliottmoose said:


> Okay, I didn't want to be 'that guy,' but YES! I tried explaining it to people on the west coast and they wouldn't believe me.
> 
> Maybe it's another brand of crazy. I'm from 'The Valley' but It's something you have to experience. *I wish there were YouTube videos of Ottawa Valley folk when they really get going*...


Ah, but there ARE....!

[video=youtube;vXwVljOhBko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXwVljOhBko[/video]


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

mhammer said:


> Ah, but there ARE....!
> 
> [video=youtube;vXwVljOhBko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXwVljOhBko[/video]


Haha, yes! He even looks like my grandpa with a little more hair...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Apparently my own personal bit of insanity is the fact that I don't own a single mobile device. Not even one. This despite the fact that I can afford it and know how to use it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bw66 said:


> Apparently my own personal bit of insanity is the fact that I don't own a single mobile device. Not even one. This despite the fact that I can afford it and know how to use it.


It's the reason why you don't that makes you crazy. Care to share? Don't make me guess.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Apparently my own personal bit of insanity is the fact that I don't own a single mobile device. Not even one. This despite the fact that I can afford it and know how to use it.





adcandour said:


> It's the reason why you don't that makes you crazy. Care to share? Don't make me guess.


It's not me that thinks this makes me crazy, it's THEM!

But for what it's worth, I don't have one because I waste enough time already.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


Brilliant!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> pfffft who you tellin? i spend at least $200/wk at the grocery store. i was amazed how cheap things got when we didn't have the kids for 2 weeks. the wife and i got by way under $100/wk


You're talkin' about feeding a family for a week....I'm talkin' about one meal. Used to cost about $700 a month here with the grand daughters every second week-end but since I went cold turkey....not a smoke since the 28 of Sept......that's down by about $350 or so a month. That's weird....and crazy. After 50+ years of smoking I've stopped. Cold. Pneumonia seems to do that to you.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Electraglide said:


> You're talkin' about feeding a family for a week....I'm talkin' about one meal. Used to cost about $700 a month here with the grand daughters every second week-end but since I went cold turkey....not a smoke since the 28 of Sept......that's down by about $350 or so a month. That's weird....and crazy. After 50+ years of smoking I've stopped. Cold. Pneumonia seems to do that to you.


That's a great kind of crazy.

Ps, that leaning picture of Pisa made my eye twitch... And I unconsciously turned my phone to 'correct' it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a thing with metal door handles - i have to touch somewhere on the door first or cover my hand with the sleeve of a coat or sweater before touching - then I tell myself that's silly, you're not going to get a shock when you open a door...it happens...ZAP! and the phobia comes back...probably looks funny when i get to a door and hesitate for a second before touching it...
often when I'm going somewhere, I'll checklist everything I'm supposed to have, but will still end up going back into the house to scan for anything I might have missed...this is especially true for gigs - I'll be pulling out of the driveway, only to stop suddenly and run back in to the basement and check the music room. (now that I've written that down, I think that's nerves, I do stuff like that when I go to new places...)


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

fretboard said:


> I'm not sure I've ever used a microwave for a complete "minute" - I'll put stuff in for 55 seconds, or 64 seconds, but never 60 seconds.


I only enter in times with a specific digit. IE: 3 secs, 33 secs, 3:33.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

when i leave a room and I turn the light off, if it doesn't "click" I HAVE to turn the light back on and then back off again to hear the "click". If it doesn't, I do it again. In my brain, I think that if I didn't hear the click, then maybe it's not turned off correctly and could short out and cause a fire or something, so I do it again. 

When I leave my car and I press the "lock" button on the remote, even if I hear the car doors lock, I always press it a second time. 

When I get on an airplane of any sort, I always touch the outside of the plane as I walk through the door to get on the plane. I don't know when I started this but I noticed it about 6 years ago travelling with our first child and I had to put something down so I had a free hand to touch the skin of the plane before getting on. Maybe it's my way of "blessing" the plane for a safe flight (or a mini prayer to that effect), maybe it's security knowing the skin of the plane is strong,....whatever. 

When folding laundry I always tie the used fabric softener dryer sheets into a knot. I don't know whats more effed up.....that I'm the one always folding the laundry or that I'm tieing these sheets into knots LOL


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Cartcanuck said:


> when i leave a room and I turn the light off, if it doesn't "click" I HAVE to turn the light back on and then back off again to hear the "click". If it doesn't, I do it again. In my brain, I think that if I didn't hear the click, then maybe it's not turned off correctly and could short out and cause a fire or something, so I do it again.


I do the same thing, especially with those rotary inline cord switches. If I don't hear the click, I keep switching them on and off until I do. If I still don't hear the click, I will unplug the cord to prevent any possibility of a short. I just don't trust cheaply made or old and worn switches.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is this why so many players seem insistent on "true bypass"? That is, they really don't care about sonic purity as much as they think they do; what they really need to have is something that clicks.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

mhammer said:


> Is this why so many players seem insistent on "true bypass"? That is, they really don't care about sonic purity as much as they think they do; what they really need to have is something that clicks.


YES! I too am troubled by non-clicking switches/dials/locks and have actually replaced lightswitches once they lose their click or get too wiggly/flimsy. Same reason why I prefer Tele to Les Paul.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Humans have an aversion to ambiguity, whether it is philosophical, existential, ... or lightswitches.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I still can't resist when I see a high and mighty, holier than thou...I still try to knock them down a peg or two.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> I still can't resist when I see a high and mighty, holier than thou...I still try to knock them down a peg or two.


oh crap man, take a page right outta my mind why dontcha. 

a few months ago i was on an assignment, it was ridiculously far away for me. when i arrived i told the forman that i did not want to seem ungrateful, but, bla bla explanation. so he says "there are 2 guys upstairs who live literally right up the street from you. they car pool together. go ask and see if you cam arrange" so i did. they said no, which was fine to me. after all i'm not their responsibility. but the way they did it....was bully-ish. i held my tongue for once in my life because i was the new guy and i really like this company. the foreman there was a great guy and he transferred me after a week, to a great crew. best i've been on since getting landed. but while i was still there, those guys had bad things to say about everyone on the job. they did very little, most of it wasn't that good anyway, and they even blamed their mistakes on other people. well my current boss came to me yesterday and asked if i remember those guys. then he told me they were let go because they were a couple of magpies, and also because they got caught leaving early several times. i gotta tell ya, i dont wish ill on people in my heart of hearts. but hearing that one made my day


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

^^^^^^ nice! I love seeing turds get flushed!


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Cartcanuck said:


> ^^^^^^ nice! I love seeing turds get flushed!


How about poops splashing down?
SmarterEveryDay:
http://youtu.be/-XNDM4eAn1U


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

Loved the little girl, 'are you potty training big people?'


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chubba said:


> I have a thing with metal door handles - i have to touch somewhere on the door first or cover my hand with the sleeve of a coat or sweater before touching - then I tell myself that's silly, you're not going to get a shock when you open a door...it happens...ZAP! and the phobia comes back...probably looks funny when i get to a door and hesitate for a second before touching it...
> often when I'm going somewhere, I'll checklist everything I'm supposed to have, but will still end up going back into the house to scan for anything I might have missed...this is especially true for gigs - I'll be pulling out of the driveway, only to stop suddenly and run back in to the basement and check the music room. (now that I've written that down, I think that's nerves, I do stuff like that when I go to new places...)


Chuck the leather soled shoes and wear rubber soled footwear. No more shocks.

- - - Updated - - -



djem said:


> I only enter in times with a specific digit. IE: 3 secs, 33 secs, 3:33.


I do the same but just because it's easier to hit 55 instead of 60 or 1:11 instead of 60. Reheating a mug of coffee is 1:44 or 1:55.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

We all do weird things, one of mine is not just weird it's also dumb. Every time after I've had a bowel movement, before I do anything else I lift myself up a little off the seat and look to see what's in there. Just plain dumb, I know whats in there but I still have to look, must be a thing from growing up.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

fredyfreeloader said:


> We all do weird things, one of mine is not just weird it's also dumb. Every time after I've had a bowel movement, before I do anything else I lift myself up a little off the seat and look to see what's in there. Just plain dumb, I know whats in there but I still have to look, must be a thing from growing up.


I think everyone does this. We're all looking for the one that must be shared. I still haven't found my trophy. Sadly, my wife has accidentally stumbled upon the runner ups. I love getting that phone call.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I totally forgot this one:

Whenever I use an exclamation mark at the end of a sentence, I must use three. It's because I hate them. I try to never use them. I'll even do it for biz emails - yeah, I know.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

fredyfreeloader said:


> We all do weird things, one of mine is not just weird it's also dumb. Every time after I've had a bowel movement, before I do anything else I lift myself up a little off the seat and look to see what's in there. Just plain dumb, I know whats in there but I still have to look, must be a thing from growing up.


Not so dumb. You may see blood in your stool. A little warning though, if you do see blood, shortly after you will probably have a video camera up your butt. It's better to know than not know.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Back in the 1960s I knew kind of a wild free spirited girl who hung around with my girl friend. This girl exuded idiosyncrasies. Whenever we were waiting for an approaching subway or train, she would lift her forearm up to her waist and rotate her first finger in small circles until the train stopped.

I asked her why she kept doing this, and she told me that it made the door of the car stop right in front of you.

Well, she’s long left this world, but guess what? I picked up the habit, and it doesn’t work. If anything, I always wind up standing in front of the gap between the cars and I’m usually the last person to board!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Krelf said:


> I picked up the habit, and it doesn’t work. If anything, I always wind up standing in front of the gap between the cars and I’m usually the last person to board!


You are rotating your finger in the wrong direction.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

This maybe something others do as well. I will not sit with my back towards a window if there's a chance anyone can see in. My office has the window behind me and I make sure the blinds are closed completely when I'm sitting in my office chair. If the blinds were left open I be constantly looking over my shoulder.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> oh crap man, take a page right outta my mind why dontcha.
> 
> a few months ago i was on an assignment, it was ridiculously far away for me. when i arrived i told the forman that i did not want to seem ungrateful, but, bla bla explanation. so he says "there are 2 guys upstairs who live literally right up the street from you. they car pool together. go ask and see if you cam arrange" so i did. they said no, which was fine to me. after all i'm not their responsibility. but the way they did it....was bully-ish. i held my tongue for once in my life because i was the new guy and i really like this company. the foreman there was a great guy and he transferred me after a week, to a great crew. best i've been on since getting landed. but while i was still there, those guys had bad things to say about everyone on the job. they did very little, most of it wasn't that good anyway, and they even blamed their mistakes on other people. well my current boss came to me yesterday and asked if i remember those guys. then he told me they were let go because they were a couple of magpies, and also because they got caught leaving early several times. i gotta tell ya, i dont wish ill on people in my heart of hearts. but hearing that one made my day


Keeping quiet about it was a wise move. You don't usually have to say anything about people like that as everyone knows what they are like. Those kinds of people generally hang themselves sooner or later which happened to these two.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

One thing I do that others have commented on, is eat my dinner in a specific order. I always start with my vegetables, move on to the carb (potatoes or rice) and finish up eating the meat. I had one guy lecture me that I should be eating a bit of each thing so at the end of the meal there should be one piece of each item on my plate to finish off. I never realized that etiquette crept into the order of which things went into your stomach.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Krelf said:


> One thing I do that others have commented on, is eat my dinner in a specific order. I always start with my vegetables, move on to the carb (potatoes or rice) and finish up eating the meat. I had one guy lecture me that I should be eating a bit of each thing so at the end of the meal there should be one piece of each item on my plate to finish off. I never realized that etiquette crept into the order of which things went into your stomach.


I also eat in order although it may be a different order each time. It's usually potatoes first and they have to be mashed with my fork and them the top smoothed and then on goes the butter.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

My ex brother in law would put the potatoes on his plate and then eat them. Then vegtables, then the meat etc.. Me, I just mix things up and eat them.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Krelf said:


> One thing I do that others have commented on, is eat my dinner in a specific order. I always start with my vegetables, move on to the carb (potatoes or rice) and finish up eating the meat. I had one guy lecture me that I should be eating a bit of each thing so at the end of the meal there should be one piece of each item on my plate to finish off. I never realized that etiquette crept into the order of which things went into your stomach.


I eat the same way you do. My friend eats like the other guy you mention I don't know which is stranger. Maybe the fact that both approaches are unnecessarily organized is equally messed up? If only we were as free spirited as electraglide


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Keeping quiet about it was a wise move. You don't usually have to say anything about people like that as everyone knows what they are like. Those kinds of people generally hang themselves sooner or later which happened to these two.



i dont mean say anything to the boss. i meant say something to them. normally when i see the kind of attitude those guys displayed i am quick to confront it. i rarely get positive results but i usually find myself going it before i realize


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Krelf said:


> Back in the 1960s I knew kind of a wild free spirited girl who hung around with my girl friend. This girl exuded idiosyncrasies. Whenever we were waiting for an approaching subway or train, she would lift her forearm up to her waist and rotate her first finger in small circles until the train stopped.
> 
> I asked her why she kept doing this, and she told me that it made the door of the car stop right in front of you.
> 
> Well, she’s long left this world, but guess what? I picked up the habit, and it doesn’t work. If anything, I always wind up standing in front of the gap between the cars and I’m usually the last person to board!





smorgdonkey said:


> You are rotating your finger in the wrong direction.


Or maybe you're not cute enough...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Bringing this thread back just for this: 

I always have to peel my clementines like this...



(It's an elephant by the way)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Are you normal?

On long road trips, my bride and I talk about all kinds of stuff, often how crazy people are, including ourselves sometimes. Recently we realized were at least as nuts as most of the crazies we know. She is a straight arrow, smart, focused, determined, clear-headed, but overly cautious. I am not. If it wasn't for her I might be living in my very own cardboard box under a bridge somewhere, or at least overindulging my crazy impulses. She prevents me from embarrassing myself, and I prevent her from playing it too safe. Once in a while I escape...as the neighbours might attest, they've heard my outbursts, seen me romping with the dogs as if I'm a dog, that sort of thing...but I've been a bit better that way since I stopped drinking.

My wife thinks this is crazy, but I don't. Since we lost all our trees in a storm, I want to build an elevated clubhouse in the back yard (maybe 10' x 10', 20' high, on 4 6" x 6" stilts), and paint it like trees on all sides, hang some bird feeders, winterize it, etc. It would need a deck too. To her it's nuts, to me it's perfectly normal. I think I'm winning this one, maybe because she realized she'd see less of me.

Crazy is relative.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup. I totally want to do that (on a smaller scale maybe), but yeah. I have the skills.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

1) When I tune my guitars I like to have the tuner pegs all face the same direction. Tuning is a bit off but, hey, it looks real good.

2) I'm re-engineering my Gretsch with all the frets the same spacing...it's gonna make playing in the higher registers so much easier without the fingers all bunched up.

3) I'm taking the amp output and plugging into the input for infinite sustain.

*My 'Crazy' is terrible humour.*

- - - Updated - - -



Guitar101 said:


> Not so dumb. You may see blood in your stool. A little warning though, if you do see blood, shortly after you will probably have a video camera up your butt. It's better to know than not know.


Been there, done that - just wish I hadn't ignored it so long.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell
I know, right now you can't tell
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see
A different side of me


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

fredyfreeloader said:


> This maybe something others do as well. I will not sit with my back towards a window if there's a chance anyone can see in. My office has the window behind me and I make sure the blinds are closed completely when I'm sitting in my office chair. If the blinds were left open I be constantly looking over my shoulder.


I used to do this. I worked as a nightclub security member back in university (yes, in the 80's) for nearly 3 years. 4-5 nights a week keeping my eyes on drunks, making sure the nice ladies were well taken care of, and keeping my staff and myself safe in an establishment with over 400 people in it. I learned to recognize trouble areas and to always be aware of exits, doorways, etc. I found myself scoping out any room I was in for windows, doors, easy exits, clear pathways to these areas, and then choosing a seat or table that I wanted....usually either facing the windows or doors, or right near a door facing anyone I recognized as potential problem through the night (after a while, you can spot these people a mile away). I would do this at coffee shops, restaurants (I would ask to change seats to get to where I wanted), and even in stores. 

I'm much better now. 

Although, in every office I've worked in over the past 20 years I have arranged my desk and computer so that I was facing the door to my office, even if that meant having my back to a beautiful view for 10 hours a day. I even had my cubicle re-located so my back was against a wall instead of into the open area of the office.


OK, maybe I'm not all that much better yet. I now have an office in my basement, and I'm set up such that I have a clear view of the doorway to my office/studio space and the stairway into the basement. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

ed2000 said:


> 1) When I tune my guitars I like to have the tuner pegs all face the same direction. Tuning is a bit off but, hey, it looks real good.


I did that to my bridge saddles with my first electric. knowing 
nothing about intonation, but, it looked more sensible, to me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> 1) When I tune my guitars I like to have the tuner pegs all face the same direction. Tuning is a bit off but, hey, it looks real good.


You can do that with a TP-6 or other fine tuning tailpiece.
ANd have it be in tune.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well...I have had this song stuck in my head for YEARS....you know, when you're sitting at a traffic light, or waiting for the crosswalk sign before you walk.....pops into my head every time

[video=youtube_share;6bWyhj7siEY]http://youtu.be/6bWyhj7siEY[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bolero said:


> well...I have had this song stuck in my head for YEARS....you know, when you're sitting at a traffic light, or waiting for the crosswalk sign before you walk.....pops into my head every time
> 
> [video=youtube_share;6bWyhj7siEY]http://youtu.be/6bWyhj7siEY[/video]


I'm not going to listen (just in case). Sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axeblade (Sep 23, 2008)

This is my brand of crazy.....[


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

axeblade said:


> This is my brand of crazy.....[


I would have checked the last box. (But none of the others)


----------

